# Anyone from Germany or the UK?



## Ampata (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm looking for fellow sufferers. Pop me a note!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm from the UK.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes


----------



## annabellah (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm from England


----------



## Karaleigh (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm in the UK. :3


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm in the UK


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Yep, UK ^_^


----------



## givinganonion (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm gonna be in Germany for half a year


----------



## Slimjim88 (Jan 4, 2016)

From south east UK here


----------



## SPARTANMST (Feb 10, 2016)

Hertfordshire UK
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Ampata said:


> I'm looking for fellow sufferers. Pop me a note!


you should post more :nerd:


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

Nope, but I want to be in England right now :frown2: *Snoops around looking for English men* :wink2:


----------



## Slimjim88 (Jan 4, 2016)

dragongirl said:


> Nope, but I want to be in England right now :frown2: *Snoops around looking for English men* :wink2:


Why English men?


----------



## eddyr (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm from UK too


----------



## Schneegestein (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm from Germany


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

Because I like them :3


----------

